# Teens to early 20's - Any Info Please



## cr250mark (Oct 11, 2015)

Very cool Boys Trike. Strap Design .
Collier and keyworth  C-K Cycle Gardener Mass.
1 pict. Found and Zero Info Found.
Like to hear some feedback.


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## cr250mark (Oct 11, 2015)

OG Paint .
Gold Pinstriping .


----------



## bikiba (Oct 11, 2015)

that is awesome! where did ya find it?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2015)

That is freak'n awesome!


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 11, 2015)

Bought from a family in Iowa 
Parents were collectors for 50 plus years. 
Now past they are starting to go through some items. 
I've seen many of these with no top bar . But not many like this .
Believe of horn with nickel face.   Sounds great !
Manufacturer was started around 1905. But little mention of producing bikes or trikes.  
Thought I seen something similar here on cabe .


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't quite grasp the scale there. It sure looks like an adult size trike with maybe a 30-32" standover. Cool find.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 12, 2015)

Definitely a one-of-a-kind collector's item! With the combination of shorter springs on the seat, metal rat trap pedals, wood hand grips, and strap steel frame, I'd guesstimate the age as more likely somewhere in the teens than later in the mid-20s. That's just my guess, however. I've never seen one of these trikes before. I know of the Collier Keyworth name as a maker of baby prams and strollers, but didn't know they made trikes. Makes sense they would also dabble in tricycles as Frank Taylor did with his well known Taylor Tot strollers and Taylor tricycles. It sure is in well preserved condition. Terrific acquisition!

Dave

EDIT: Here's another CABE thread with a Collier Keyworth trike photo. In the text it was also called an "Arrowcycle": http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?702-Which-bike-in-you-re-collection-is-you-re-favorite

And here's another brief Collier Keyworth article you may have seen already: http://bentspokes.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post.html


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 12, 2015)

I appreciate all the cool feedback.
Thank you so Much !
Can anyone assume a value for this trike.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2015)

$500? more? I want the dam horn.....


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 12, 2015)

I love that horn and saddle!


----------



## theterrym (Oct 12, 2015)

That is one of the most interesting items I have seen in a while!!


----------



## barracuda (Oct 13, 2015)

So sweet. Could you post an image of it in its entirety? Like, back away far enough where the whole trike is in the picture?


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes I will post a few other Picts with measurements as reference 
Thank u


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 14, 2015)

That CABE thread I linked to before that called another Collier Keyworth tricycle an "Arrowcycle" got me curious. Did a little more digging and came up with this Arrowcycle that was sold at the 2014 Copake auction - https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/24200751_childs-arrow-cycle-tricycle - it appears to be identical in design to the C-K trike but is badged as a Siebert Arrowcycle. Both the C-K and Siebert badged trikes have an address of Gardner, Mass.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 15, 2015)

Very good. Thank you Dave
First piece of solid info. I've seen thus far . 
Will research off this .
Thank you much. 
Mark


----------



## RKeyworth (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi. Neat bike. My great grandfather started this company around 1905. My dad sold the company in the late 80s. If it weren't for the internet i would not have known we even made bicycles! Strollers and carriages yeah. And lots of chair control mechanisms.
Sadly the factory was torn some 5 or more years ago and now a price chopper supermarket sits on the site. I can still smell the hot oil and paint fumes. Worked there summers.

Remnants of the company are now in liberty NC. Was bought and moved from Gardner to Liberty by conglomerate Legget and Platt late 80s early 90s i think. Mike Breth may have better dates.

Want to sell me the bike? !

Rob. I would be 4th generation.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Rob, 
Thanks for your forum post. You can see more details of the tricycle here -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/c1910-collier-keyworth-chain-drive-tricycle/

If you have any copies of the company's brochures from this era, please contact me here -
wingyourheel@mac.com

Colin


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 5, 2016)

RKeyworth said:


> Hi. Neat bike. My great grandfather started this company around 1905. My dad sold the company in the late 80s. If it weren't for the internet i would not have known we even made bicycles! Strollers and carriages yeah. And lots of chair control mechanisms.
> Sadly the factory was torn some 5 or more years ago and now a price chopper supermarket sits on the site. I can still smell the hot oil and paint fumes. Worked there summers.
> 
> Remnants of the company are now in liberty NC. Was bought and moved from Gardner to Liberty by conglomerate Legget and Platt late 80s early 90s i think. Mike Breth may have better dates.
> ...




Hello Rob 
Killer story. Wish I still had it .
Very unique piece.  
I see there might be a tie to " keyworth " and a current running law firm as I tried to track some info it lead me there.  
Person had mentioned that other people have called trying to acquire info. "Keyworth and collier " 
Maybe this you that I spoke with.  
Colin the person that replied is a great guy. 
I had sold the trike to him where it now sits in a museum type state.   
Beyond you I could not see a better place for it to be. 
Mark


----------

